# Homemade Tools >  Welders Accessory Stand from recycled materials

## Canobi

Hi folks  :Smile: 

It was during a bout of tinkering and welding the other day that I started hankering for a stand of some sort to place my grinders and other welding paraphernalia. After taking stock of all the materials I had gathered for repurposing, I realised I actually had everything I needed.

My wife is a classically trained opera singer/pianist and had given me a keyboard stand she had no further use for some time ago, so I retrieved it from near the back of the pile. The legs are shaped like a Z when looked at from the side and I figured it would be beneficial to include gravity in the equation to aid in retaining whatever I place on the stand. With that decision made, I cut the keyboard support bars off the top of the legs as they were in the way.

The stand used to have a removable box section cross bar which fitted snugly over some smaller box section near the bottom on each side but that had disappeared some time ago so it was time to find an alternative. Luckily I had a length of box section that came from a bed frame which fitted over the crossbar mounts, so I cut about a metre length and welded it on.

Next to where the keyboard stand had been resideing sat a small shop counter rack/stand thing made for hanging packaged items with that little slot near the top and it dawned on me that by tipping it 90°, I could use it to hold all sorts. 

With that, I cut the base off and welded it at the top of the stand with the "hangers" positioned on the left-hand side for the grinders and such, the blank portion to the right would serve well for clamps and setup magnates but decided to weld on a short length of steel tube in the top right corner to hold my chipping hammer while I was at it.

As a final touch, I made a holder for my electrodes out of some right angle and welded it under the crossbar on the right, don't know why but that small detail is the one I enjoy having the most.

----------

baja (May 7, 2019),

Jon (May 9, 2019),

olderdan (May 4, 2019),

PowerMk (May 4, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (May 7, 2019)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Canobi! We've added your Welders Accessory Stand to our Dollies and Stands category,
as well as to your builder page: Canobi's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Welders Accessory Stand
 by Canobi

tags:
storage, welding

----------

